# Associated... Cav's paintjob.. and ...



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

no comment.... on this pic i found.


Is it me or does.. R Cav's paintjob look like Kinwalds old scheme? Speaking of... where IS Kinwald?!

sure.. ryan came from losi not too long ago... but still.. ~ maybe he's a reincarnation?



















...see what boredom in a training class does to me?


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

When i first seen Ryans Paint, i noticed that, then i thought i was being stupid! but then of course it bothered me so i drugout the old RC mags, to look for kinwalds paint, then i realised that its just a difference of orange ( Ryan ), and Black ( Brian ), so i dont know, they're alot alike, but another thing i noticed is that pretty much all the Team Losi drivers seem to have the ""DRIP"" look to their bodies paint.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Funny you mention that because I just read a interview with Travis Amezcua last night and one question was, who do you think has the ugliest paint scheme? He said Cavalieri for stealing it from Kinwald.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Man Kinwald from a far looks real young but when you get close up you can see that he has wrinkles already, he is my age btw.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

patcollins said:


> Man Kinwald from a far looks real young but when you get close up you can see that he has wrinkles already, he is my age btw.


no shizz.. really? wait .. how young are you? =)

you know what throws me off.. ryan cav still has Trinity under his belt along with Associated. I'm SO used to seeing "reedy" and "associated'


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Im 31, no wrinkles and no receeding hair line but a bit of grey hair here.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Dirt has been sick.


----------

